# Airline mileage convert to Amtrak points?



## winterskigirl (Apr 26, 2014)

Does anyone know of any airline mileage plans that you can convert over to Amtrak Guest Rewards points?


----------



## the_traveler (Apr 26, 2014)

None anymore without a great loss of points/miles. At one time, you could transfer Continental OnePass and United MileagePlus miles to AGR points on a 1:1 basis, but that ceased after CO merged with UA and UA pulled out of AGR before that. I don't know, but it think there may be some credit canards or other programs where you might be able to do so indirectly.


----------



## railbuck (Apr 26, 2014)

the_traveler said:


> credit canards


This would include Chase Ultimate Rewards points, which are earned with the Sapphire Preferred and Ink cards and are transferrable 1:1 to AGR.


----------



## the_traveler (Apr 26, 2014)

Darned auto-correct!

I think the OP was asking about programs where she has airline miles (say from AA or UA) that she can transfer to some other program and then transfer them to AGR, not just earn them from new purchases. Does UR or Ink allow you to transfer airline miles INTO the UR or Ink accounts also? (I don't have these card so I don't know.)


----------



## Devil's Advocate (Apr 27, 2014)

the_traveler said:


> Does UR or Ink allow you to transfer airline miles INTO the UR or Ink accounts also? (I don't have these card so I don't know.)


To the best of my understanding Chase has no rule or restriction against this. Any airline remains free to purchase UR points in exchange for "using" their own points if they so choose. That being said, I cannot even begin to fathom why on Earth they would ever do such a thing, and so far no airline ever has.


----------



## NAVYBLUE (Apr 29, 2014)

winterskigirl said:


> Does anyone know of any airline mileage plans that you can convert over to Amtrak Guest Rewards points?


Don't know if it will help you but when I got my Chase AGR card in February 2014, I used Points.com and converted 63,000 US Air mileage points to 21,000 AGR points at no cost. Converted wife's 30,000 mileage points to 10,000 AGR points.

Did it though it was a 3 to 1 conversion because my days of flying are probably over as we go back east via AMTRAK for Christmas and drive back east for summer. So I was willing to take a bath and divulge myself/wife of airline miles for AMTRAk points equal to almost a (3) zone award. Check them out. Your airline miles may be on their list

Good luck

NAVYBLUE


----------



## Andy (Apr 30, 2014)

winterskigirl said:


> Does anyone know of any airline mileage plans that you can convert over to Amtrak Guest Rewards points?


Try the mileage converter website. Google "mileage converter" or go to:

https://www.webflyer.com/programs/mileage_converter/

It is not 100% accurate, complete, or up to date, but it gives a general solution to your question with many possible transfers.

According to that site, the answer is that you can do this using Americam AAdvantage miles (among others) but not United or Delta miles.

You get 15,000 Amtrak points for every 50,000 American miles you transfer.

Good Luck


----------



## Shortline (Apr 30, 2014)

You can convert Frontier Early Returnns miles into AGR points. I had some building up I was never going to use, and did that to get rid of them, pretty poor redemption rate if I recall though. Better than having a bunch of miles expire though I suppose! I think it was done through points.com, but I seem to think they could also redeem for amtrak tickets directly, using the air miles to redeem for coach tickets, I think an anywhere US coach ticket was 20000 miles or so. Special routes were around 7000. I seem to remember an email though saying that program was ending this year some time. I quit flying Frontier last year, so didn't pay much attention to it.


----------



## Ispolkom (Apr 30, 2014)

Andy said:


> You get 15,000 Amtrak points for every 50,000 American miles you transfer.
> 
> Good Luck


If you have a Diner's Club card. As far as I know, US citizens haven't been able to apply for Diner's Club cards for years.


----------



## Andy (May 2, 2014)

Ispolkom said:


> Andy said:
> 
> 
> > You get 15,000 Amtrak points for every 50,000 American miles you transfer.
> ...


According to this:

http://www.flyertalk.com/forum/diners-club-club-rewards/1492439-diners-us-applications-accepted-q4-2013-q2-2014-a.html

thread on Flyertalk,

1) You are correct, DC is not currently accepting applications in the US and hasn't for some time

2) DC US is considering accepting new applications "sometime this year" or who knows when.

The DC US web site makes no mention of accepting individual applications.

Good luck.


----------

